# Looking For clock insert



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been away from my shop for almost 3 years due to health issues and family issues. I recently got back to it and found out I need some clock inserts. They are getting harder and harder to find. Anyway right now I am looking for a particular one.

It is a USA flag 2" insert with the blue background. The place I use to get them Wildwood Designs does not carry them any more. So I tried ordering the white ones which they show on their site and those they do not have any more and will not be getting any more if at all.

My question is does anyone know where I may get the 2" blue flag inserts. If you have some to sell I would be happy to work a deal with you. I am including a photo of what I am talking about. It is the one on the left. The one on the right is a 1 7/16" They also make a 2 3/4" one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

Try here
http://www.klockit.com/


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Is there a brand name, model number or any other identifying marks on the back? If so you might be able to find it by searching for that.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

No markings and I assume they are imported from China. It does have a real glass bezel so it is a good quality insert.

Klockit does not carry them.

Thanks.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.clockparts.com/clock-inserts-fit-ups/


----------



## Janiceyu (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi, I am Janice from China . I can customize the insert clock for you . If you are interested, please kindly let me know .thank you


----------

